# Some Things I've Made For Friend's Bands



## The Beard (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wanting some opinions and suggestions and all that good stuff! I used Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0

Shirt design I made for a friend's band, Bent Skies.






And here's the inverted version for black shirts. I tried to make the band name as visible as I could without ruining it. 





I made this for another friend's band, He Is King.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 17, 2009)

last one.. a bit chessy

1st 2 remind me of a video clip for the guy who sings "i think i'm crazy"..and i like it


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 17, 2009)

first one is good. second is ok. third....cheese. sorry.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2009)

i enjoy the first 2 a lot.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, He Is King is a christian band, so I kinda had to up the "cheese factor" haha.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jul 19, 2009)

I really like the first one dude.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 19, 2009)

The first two are killer.


----------

